# First Buck!



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

My son got his first buck ever today!!! Hunted down in Perry County.
It's a nice 8-pointer. Will post pics later.
How did everyone else do this weekend?

We sat in the morning and saw nothing so I sent my boy across the ravine. He was half way up the otherside when he stopped in his tracks. Next thing I know my boy shoulders his gun and squeezes off a round. The first time I saw the buck was when it staggerd down the hill and collapsed. That was my sons first time using a 12 gauge, he had been using a 20. Not a bad start! 
Thinking about mounting it, you only get your first one once.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

AWESOME!!!! I am really happy to hear about your son's successful hunt. I can't wait to see those pictures. It is great to hear about youngsters success in the woods. If you have the money, I would definitley mount it. That would be great for your son.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

YEAH, i would definitely mount the buck for him. i mounted my FIRST buck even though it was only a 4 pt, it was my first and was a trophy to me !!
Tell him CONGRATS from TCBA1987 !!! :!


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Congrats! Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats to your son! been out with my boys all day yesterday an this morning seen enough deer,they just havn t been offer any shots yet


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

here is a picture


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Darby man congrats to your son and congrats to you for taking him out. I was at the salt fork youth hunt on Sat. and only seen a handfull of kids there.They gave out 60 permits for that hunt, that was the sad part.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice buck. tell him congrats. :!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Are you sure that thing does not have some kind of mad something disease? I mean with those crazy eyes and tongue hanging out. That guy is nuts, congrats to the boy.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Congrats on the nice buck


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Sweet kill. Congrats to your boy, he's hooked for sure now!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job. Love to see that!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats to him on that buck. Nice deer.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Tell your son congrats on his buck.Nice looking deer


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. He is still on cloud nine.
It is going to the taxidermist sometime next week.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Darby- should be proud without a dought!!


----------

